# NORTH VANCOUVER | 125 East 20th Street | 6 fl | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A six-storey, 85-unit rental building. Of the 85 units, 10 units are proposed to be secured as non-market rental housing. The application proposes a reduction to both vehicle and bicycle parking spaces, with a total provision of 49 vehicle parking spaces and 119 bicycle parking spaces.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

